# How would you make your armies battleforce.



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

So having a good look at the 40k Battleforces, watching "unboxing" videos and what not I felt that the force boxes don't really capture the armies too well. I understand the need of x2 Core troops and a Lord which for some armies can be alot of miniatures, but what are peoples opinions on what you get and what would you change in them?

I feel that battleforces should constitute either a HQ, Troop, Troop, Heavy support format. With a Tank sized vehicle almost being a must in the format. 

To get started:

Imperial Guard - Cadian battleforce could really use a tank rather than a Sentinel.

SM's - Some kind of HQ would be nice - and maybe drop the Combat Squad for some cheap terminators. 

Just looking for peoples thoughts on this.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

For SM i would go with 2x tactical squad and 2 rhinos. I know they only get one vehicle usually, but that seems like a best choice. Almost every army have a least 2 of tactical squads, and with this you would only need HQ to get legal army. Scouts are not so good option for an army(and you dont get sniper version in battleforce), and all elite choices are good, so it's maybe best to let player to decide which to take. Termies and dread you can get cheaply in AoBR anyway, though I prefer assault termies. Instead of assault squad, maybe landspeeder would be good option? (though in battleforces they usually put mostly infantry)

Problem is that GW makes too much many of selling transports, so I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Eldar battleforce needs more Dire rather than guardians. Guardians are just cannon fodder or objective holders while DA are much better at actual combat and more cost effective. 15 DA, a farseer, a war walker and a wave serpent would be an AWESOME battleforce.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

for guard I'd want
20 guardsmen
command box
heavy weapon team
and either a basilisk or leman russ, russ preferred
and back down to £50-60, not £65, thats a silly price


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If i remember correctly the IG battleforce used to be 20 cadians a leman russ and 3 HW teams. That was good.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

For Chaos, I would just make the Possessed something else. Maybe add 5 Raptors instead? Hell, almost anything instead of the Possessed would be an improvement to be honest


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

CSM
____

DP
10 Berzerkers
10 CSM 
2 rhinos
3 oblitorators (When they are made fine caste or plastic
or 1 vindicator


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmmmm..
10 Genestealers, 20 Termagaunts, Carnifex, and a Zoanthrope? That'd be a nice one.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

problem is folks you want the battle force that would benefit you as a player, but a battle force is aimed at none players,its a "look you get £80 of stuff for £60 to get you started" its GW's only real area to save money, but if its gonna save you money they are not going to make it 100% useful, almost all battleforces have a unit people dont want or would prefer x was in the box rather than y,personally i would like to loose a unit and include the codex or a cut down version or at least some literature to show the purchaser whats on the sprue and what it does in the game or some form of painting guide.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

am i the only one that likes the ig battleforce? :/

tho £65 is sillymoneys


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> am i the only one that likes the ig battleforce? :/
> 
> tho £65 is sillymoneys


no i think its one of the better ones, i prefer it to my Eldar one,i would like one more sprue of DA and they can keep the Guardians and i would be happy.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

BA, I'd add a special weapons spru for the assault squad and possibly have some blood angels shoulder pads for them. Otherwise, it's pretty good the way it's boxed now.

If they could, I'd love to see the larger Army Box come back. It could have a commander, 2 tac squads, 2 assault squads, a terminator squad, a land raider, and two rhino/razorbacks. Maybe they could throw in a special limited edition HQ model.

On a side note, I think the BA battleforce is 100% usefull as is.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

at least 2 troops + rides, and a plastic HQ choice. all for under $100. actually make it a deal


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I just think that having the HQ and 2 Troops options per Battleforce would be an excellant idea. Then they can slap in a transport as necessary. For example for SM's:

Commander-£14-00
2xTactical Marines-£46-00
Razorback (Since they are the same price and also has Rhino parts is you would rather build one of those)-£20-50

Total-£80-50 which they could sell for £65 easily.

This would be more useful but then again that could be the problem seeing as little Johnny does not need anything else to make a legal army now and no longer sees a need to buy any new products.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> problem is folks you want the battle force that would benefit you as a player, but a battle force is aimed at none players,its a "look you get £80 of stuff for £60 to get you started"....


So very true.



bitsandkits said:


> ...personally i would like to loose a unit and include the codex or a cut down version or at least some literature to show the purchaser whats on the sprue and what it does in the game or some form of painting guide.


All excellent ideas.

I would quite like battle forces to be non-faction specific, e.g. CSM battle force contains vanilla CSM (useful for everyone) instead of Berserkers. That way they could sell battle forces to cynical old fluff players like me and sell Berserkers at full price to people who want them.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Dave... What the hell is your sig about? It's hilarious, yet makes no sense at the same time.

Anyway:

Chaos Space Marines:

Daemon Prince
5 Terminators
10 Plague Marines
Rhino

T'would be my dream box and would normally cost over €100, but I'd buy it.

Even if Chaos Terminators take a month to paint.

Alternatively:

Chaos Sorceror
Defiler
Raptors
Chaos space marines

Just because it sounds like an interesting force.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah Dave... you know that actually happened at a U.S. Army base. Some good people got killed and that MotherF'r lived.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

I have no problems with the CSM battleforce, people complain about the possesed but they are perfect for conversions into champions or chosen and such.

There's enough stuff for a decent legal starter army, only thing you need is a HQ, 1-2 more transports and some HS.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Speaking of possessed, the models themselves look brilliant.

Each one of mine has a story to tell.

There's the leader, who has a pair of sword arms and generally looks like a bad-ass. I gave him the aspiring champions front armour, it really makes the rest of him look massive and awesome.

There's the mortal, the least corrupt of them all. He has a chain sword for one arm and could almost pass for a normal Chaos Space Marine if he wasn't an abomination to humanity.

There's the jock/rugby player, who has the running hoofs and two power fist type claw things. He looks like he's charging and is one of my favourites.

There's another one that's kind of like a step up from the mortal guy. I'd think of those two as a pair.

Then there's crab retard. His armour is covered in mouths and he looks like a mix between a tyranid, a crab and a chaos space marine. He's unintentionally funny looking, hence the title. Crab retard.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Yeah Dave... you know that actually happened at a U.S. Army base. Some good people got killed and that MotherF'r lived.


Victoria Coren opened fire in a Hardware Store on an Army base? Are you sure?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Space Marines-

2x10 Tacticals with appropriate specials

1 Rhino

Maybe like 5 plastic Sternguard or something, or perhaps just the Tacticals, Rhino and a price drop.

Eldar

15 Dire Avengers, 1 Wave Serpent, maybe some guardians, or perhaps just keep the War Walker or even make it a Wraithlord.

Grey Knights

You know what, fuck it- 25 PAGK and a Rhino- done.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Victoria Coren opened fire in a Hardware Store on an Army base? Are you sure?


I am dangerously close to editing her Wikipedia page.

You have been warned.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Weapon said:


> Dave... What the hell is your sig about? It's hilarious, yet makes no sense at the same time.





jaysen said:


> Yeah Dave... you know that actually happened at a U.S. Army base. Some good people got killed and that MotherF'r lived.


Victoria Coren was pastiching the theory that if you are exposed to certain experiences when a child you will grow up to be a spree killer by revealing how many of her formative experiences were on the list.

As a roleplayer, gamer, and other general non-mainstream person I identify with the statement that wierd children do not all grow up to be psychopaths.



Aramoro said:


> Victoria Coren opened fire in a Hardware Store on an Army base? Are you sure?


You can always be relied on to tweak any dangling modifier. :wink:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah, yeah... Like if you play with dead animals as a child, it means you'll be a psychopath? 

I was talking about the Captain in the U.S. Army that decided to go on a shooting spree at Fort Hood a few years back.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You can always be relied on to tweak any dangling modifier. :wink:


I was hoping it was true, to find out it is not leaves me unaroused.



> I was talking about the Captain in the U.S. Army that decided to go on a shooting spree at Fort Hood a few years back.


Was he called Victoria Coren? Was he even in a hardware store?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

No, he walked into a deployment center with a couple of pistols and started shooting people. This went on for a while, then a brave, young, female military policeman shot him. She was shot also, but lived I think. 

It's not a joke.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

jaysen said:


> No, he walked into a deployment center with a couple of pistols and started shooting people. This went on for a while, then a brave, young, female military policeman shot him. She was shot also, but lived I think.
> 
> It's not a joke.


It's not a joke? It's a bit of a non-sequitur then don't you think? I think a joke would have been much more fitting.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Ah, yeah... Like if you play with dead animals as a child, it means you'll be a psychopath?


Indeed.

I think ironic humour about terrible things is more of a British thing.

Any-hew, we should probably return to topic.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Ah, yeah... Like if you play with dead animals as a child, it means you'll be a psychopath?


It's not so much play with as torture animals, it's part of the Macdonald triad obviously and they're just some key indicators towards future violent conduct. It's been shown that children with the three red flags respond less well to intervention than other disorderly children. This may or may not be an indicator of psychopathy, there's no guarantee either way, just higher probability.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, but when those indicators are used with the Hare psychopathy checklist you get a very strong indicator of true psychopathy, or at least enough to start monitoring the individual for dangerous behavior.

After all such checklists and procedures are designed to stop laymen from having the authority to use incomplete methodology to label individuals.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I would quite like battle forces to be non-faction specific, e.g. CSM battle force contains vanilla CSM (useful for everyone) instead of Berserkers. That way they could sell battle forces to cynical old fluff players like me and sell Berserkers at full price to people who want them.


I agree wholeheartedly. The CSM battleforce should only consist of undivided units that can be built to represent the worship of any of the gods, so out with those 'zerkers. Possessed are a bit rubbish, so I'd swap them out too, although I concur that they are useful for converting. 

If I got to choose I'd have the following:

CSM Squad (10 CSM)
CSM Attack Squad (5 CSM)
Chaos Rhino
Chaos Terminator Squad (5 Terminators)

I know it looks a bit bland, with none of the unique chaos units, but I'd buy several of these in a year and GW makes more money this way since the discount isn't as great.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

What if instead...

You got five of each cult troops.

A Havoc Squad.

And a Daemon Prince?

Not a good army, but certainly valuable to a collector.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Weapon said:


> What if instead...
> 
> You got five of each cult troops.
> 
> ...


That would almost guarantee me having at least one squad I did not use - except maybe for extreme conversion. So it seems ideal form a marketing point; it is more expensive than buying just what you want.

I can see the benefit from a black legion viewpoint though.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Dawnstar said:


> For Chaos, I would just make the Possessed something else. Maybe add 5 Raptors instead? Hell, almost anything instead of the Possessed would be an improvement to be honest


Hell id take just another 5 CSM and another command sprue.

The IG Battleforce is my fave. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The old Tyranid one was my favourite. You got the 3 Warriors, 8 Genestealers, 8 Termies and 8 Hormies. In addition you also got a Carnifex. Which was awesome!


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> am i the only one that likes the ig battleforce? :/
> 
> tho £65 is sillymoneys


nope i love the IG battleforce, so much that i have 3 and want another lol


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

In the newer CSM squad box there is a sprue that has all the variant heads, special weapons, banner poles and alternative shoulder pads for the various marks of chaos. If that sprue was expanded so there were more pads for each of the marks of chaos along with their associated heads then the box could be used to represent any of the cult troops. If that was the case then a battleforce box with 20 marines and a couple of posessed could be used to produce two full squads of almost any of the cult marines. The only pain in the arse bit would be the special weapons for noise marines.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I think shaantius' answer makes the most sense. Newer players would have all kinds of options by just using cult bitz while more experienced ones could get full conversions for whatever their army focused on.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

the Autarch said:


> nope i love the IG battleforce, so much that i have 3 and want another lol


ive bought 5 (because i run a very infantry heavy list and need the sentinels and heavy weapon teams haha


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd yank the 3 Reaver Jetbikes right out of the DE Battleforce and replace them with 2 Venoms. Same value, but infinitely more worth a purchase.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dark Angels:
Tactical squad w/ Veteran upgrade sprue 
Ravenwing Attack squad (3 bikes)
Deathwing squad w/ both shooty and CC sprue


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Orks:

50 Boyz, no Trukks, no stupid Warbikes, just boyz, lots and lots of boyz, as it should be.


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

The Sullen One said:


> Orks:
> 
> 50 Boyz, no Trukks, no stupid Warbikes, just boyz, lots and lots of boyz, as it should be.



It should also come with a life sized shoota... for more dakka!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Vanilla Marines

x2 10 man Tactical Squads
1 Space Marine Captain


----------

